# what color are your panties



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## machinemud (Jul 21, 2010)

Maybe is to let us know that he use mesh and not paper !


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

That's the best example of why NOT to use mesh.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I'd like to know what BJ was looking for when he found that pic!:whistling2::whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

See you just can't fix a crack with mesh:jester:


----------

